# Ipad et traitement de texte..



## samus33 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour

Je demeure très intéressé à l'achat d'un nouvel Ipad 2 , on peut dire que celui-ci ma completement séduit !  Mais il y a une question que je me pose; Le traitement de texte avec l'Ipad est-il possiblie et surtout est-il éficace. J'ai entendu parler de l'application "Pages" qui permettais le traitement de texte. J'aimerais savoir, si avec cette apps, je pouvais transférer mon texte fini sur un ordinateur Pc et ensuite l'imprimer. 

De plus, j'aimerais avoir votre opinion sur L'Ipad 2. En vaut-il vraiment la peine pour quelqun qui fait de l'internet, consulte ses mails et veux faire du traitement de texte, le rendre plus productif

Merci
Samus


----------



## Dramis (13 Avril 2011)

L'ipad ne sera jamais aussi efficace qu'un ordinateur pour le traitement de texte.  Le clavier est trop lent.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

Jj'utilise pages et numbers tous les jours, ce sont vraiment de superbes applications... On en fait presque (j'ai bien dit presque) autant que sur mac (pour mon utilisation en tout cas).

Pour imprimer, tu as le choix: envoyer par email ton fichier, au format numbers, doc, ou pdf ou utiliser AirPrint... Aucun problème pour partager donc!

Les fonctions d'editions sont très puissantes, c'est vraiment un plaisir, et ce a prix très très doux.... Je te conseille de lire le test de pages sur macgeneration, il fait bien le tour de la question...


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2011)

Pour moi, l'iPad est super efficace en traitement de texte. Le clavier n'est absolument pas lent et les logiciels existent pour taper tout ce que tu souhaites.

Perso, je l'utilise pour écrire sereinement et ensuite je finis les réglages sur le portable avant publication. Le tout synchro grâce à DropBox.


----------



## samus33 (13 Avril 2011)

Ok merci ! Mais stp, pourrais tu mexpliquer que c'est dropbox??


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

samus33 a dit:


> Ok merci ! Mais stp, pourrais tu mexpliquer que c'est dropbox??


Tiens : https://www.dropbox.com/ipad
DropBox est une App qui te permet de stocker des fichiers, photos etc... en ligne et de les récupérer quand tu veux d'un ordi, d'un iPhone, d'un iPad ou autre. 

Alors lui, il voulait dire qu'il fait ses articles sur iPad, les stock sur DropBox pour les récupérer sur son ordi et les finioler pour les publier.


----------



## Slide (13 Avril 2011)

gwen on fait comment pour mettre des fichiers pages sur dropbox depuis l'ipad?, car depuis mon ipad, je peux mettre que des photos dans dropbox ..., de + c'est bien stipulé sur le site de cet outil...


----------



## Cricri (13 Avril 2011)

Slide a dit:


> gwen on fait comment pour mettre des fichiers pages sur dropbox depuis l'ipad?, car depuis mon ipad, je peux mettre que des photos dans dropbox ..., de + c'est bien stipulé sur le site de cet outil...




Pour sauvegarder sur la Dropbox depuis Pages
http://noscope.com/journal/2010/12/how-to-save-documents-from-ipad-pages-app-back-to-dropbox


Dropbox
http://db.tt/BOG1j05


----------



## Gwen (13 Avril 2011)

Je n'utilise pas Page, j'utilise des traitements de texte directement synchronisés avec DropBox comme Element par exemple.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2011)

Merci pour l'info au sujet de dropdav, c'est vraiment ce qu'il manquait a pages... Finit les transfert par email peu pratiques...


----------



## samus33 (13 Avril 2011)

Ha merci por les infos, j'crois vraiment que l'iPad 2 me conviendra. On peut dire que IPad pourrait remplacer (du moins un peu) un ordinateur portable


----------



## Cricri (13 Avril 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'utilise pas Page, j'utilise des traitements de texte directement synchronisés avec DropBox comme Element par exemple.



Gwen, je viens d'installer PlainText pour cette raison, et avoir un truc très simple. Est-ce que tu vois un avantage à utiliser "Elements - Dropbox Powered Text Editor" ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2011)

Non, je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'éditeur de texte ultime.

Plain Texte est pas mal, tout comme element. Chacun a ses avantages et ses défauts. Vivement qu'ils soient tous mis à jour avec les bonnes idées des uns et des autres


----------

